
Gish Gallop – RationalWiki - mpweiher
http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Gish_Gallop
======
tinalumfoil
As a side note the Rational Wiki was created as a counter to the Conservative
Wiki to shows conservatives how ridiculous they look by creating a liberal
equivalent.

------
euyyn
Thanks for giving me a name for this.

------
jbpetersen
"Gishing" would be a useful word to have around.

